# My shoulder hurts when I ride. What should I do?



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

go to a cyro it sonds like you have a pinched nerve.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to doctor again yesterday and it seems to me she is even not interested in why does it hurt me. She sent me to physiotherapy and gave me some pills that aren't working at all... 
And today I called to find out when I'll have physiotherapy and it is in JULY!

We've been working a bit more at home this days and my shoulder is awful this week. It just doesn't stop hurting... 

I don't know what to do. My doctor doesn't want to send me anywhere someone could find out what's wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Manca, do you have chiropractors available to you? I agree that it sounds like it could be a pinched nerve and I can sympathize with you, those things hurt. If you can find one, my first stop would be a chiropractor, followed by a message therapist. Other than that, I really don't know what to do.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I asked mom and she said that it wouldn't be ok if I went there without really knowing if it's nerve or if something is wrong with my muscels (broken or whatever is it called in english). Then she started yelling that it's my fault, that I don't take care of myself, that I was all wet when I was showering my pony last week (doesn't matter that I changed immediatly), that I'm sitting on the ground a lot (it's may!), etc... But she forgot that I was working with hay for 2 days (then it started to hurt me again) and it was pretty hard for my arms and I was exhausted. It's not getting better since then. And she forbid me to be on computer, because this could be the reason for her too... She is making me eat those stupid pills. I hope she'll do something in the morning when she calms down. Or I'm going to see my doctor again 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Ohhhh! I'm not an expert and don't have a clue what it could be but I sure empathise. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I went back to doctor, they did some x-rays (nothing's broken; but I already knew that), they gave me some pills that help and I've been visiting physiotherapy since last week, I get some exercises to do and they put me on some kind of electric thing that massages my shoulder. It's not comfortable, but at least I'm not in so much pain anymore. It's helping, but it's not completly ok, plus I'm not allowed to do anything, including riding... 
I'm afraid this won't help, because doctors don't examine me as they should and don't know what's wrong. This may take my summer  And I wanted to do some long trails this summer, but even if my shoulder will be fixed soon, me and my mare are not fit enough, and it will leave only one month to ride long trails. If I have luck and will be able to ride at all...


----------



## raywonk (Jan 9, 2011)

I hate to hear that. Hope things go better for you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You don't want to do anything more intensive as far as treatment goes until you've given physio a good go for a few months - do your exercises every day as prescribed by your PT. Don't get discouraged; physiotherapy helps lots and lots of injuries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

That's terrible but JustDI is right, just keep at it. I am sure it will get better.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody 
I really hope that it will get better soon... This is why I should have someone to call and he/she would ride and do other stuff with horses. Now I'm just walking behind mom like 'don't do that!' 'you have to do this!' and 'are you crazy?!'
I think she's gonna kill me soon


----------

